# looking for a breeder i found on this site



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

First post.

I was looking on here for a breeder and found a link in this section and cant find it again. Cant for the life of me remember the name!
I remember the web site was dark and red and sinister looking, they breed dark sables i want to say they were in PA but dont hold me to it. Any ideas! Thought they had some good looking dogs. please help in the market for a pup soon.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

This is one that comes to mind: ..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services

Good luck!


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

Is it Spartanville Shepherds? Just going by your description, I have no personal experience with them or their dogs.

Spartanville Shepherds


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Eurosport is in Texas....Spartanville in MI or WI (???)

Dark red and black website - dogs or web background????

I am in PA - not sure who else is.....

but my site has muted photos as background of varying colors...

Lee


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

There are a lot of breeders in PA There is www.workinggermanshepherd.com and there is Jim Hill/Hall I get that confused and there are probably a lot of others. Spartanville though does have a black background-she is in Michigan


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Possibly......... www.schraderhausk9.com 
I believe that she is located in Washington.?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Another one to add to the mix: not 'dark and sinister', but not a bright and whimsy site the dogs are gorgeous and a great breeding coming soon in PA!
Home - Bojovnika K-9


----------



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

Was it Hillview?

www.hillview-kennels.com

I would describe that home page picture of Atze to be 'dark and sinister' looking... maybe...sorta...


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

lemans said:


> Is it Spartanville Shepherds? Just going by your description, I have no personal experience with them or their dogs.
> 
> Spartanville Shepherds


 
thats the one! looked everywhere for them anyone have good/bad about them? thanks for the help


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Connie is great. She is back to breeding after some time away. Puck is retired but she has some nice new dogs with a litter that should be coming soon. 

Contact her.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

here is a little about me, I live in california had many dogs in my life but this will be my first full shepherd. Im looking for a dog that will 1) be a companion 2) do protection work so a larger dog is fine 100-110# 3) maybe do some sch on the side. work with a club out here that does both.
so working line with great color and great health. not to sure about the diff in ddr and all the others so have been doing some reaserch. allmost got a pup from kraftwerk but backed out then was going to get it again and someone beat me to him. any breeders out there that u guys trust ? cant really go out of the state to meat them so have to reley on the breader and any warantee that comes with the dog


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JustK9s Home


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Do you have a relationship at a club yet??? Perhaps starting off visiting the club, checking out who has pups at the club, or where the dogs you like there have been purchased from will give you a framework to find a pup.

Lee


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.sentinelharts.com -They are located in CA. I have no spoken with her personally. But, a breeder friend of mine has and she speaks very highly of her.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

do have a club i go to but no litters coming around in the near future. want to bring in a freash pup to the club aswell


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

Geeheim said:


> http://www.sentinelharts.com -They are located in CA. I have no spoken with her personally. But, a breeder friend of mine has and she speaks very highly of her.


I dont know whats going on there. they are selling the same dogs as kraftwerk k9 for $1000 less! using the same pics and everything


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Dogs look great but the website is atrocious LOL.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I would go by the dogs and what they are doing. Recommendations from other people you trust. Check them out yourself.

One thing to note: do not go by completely by a web-site and make a determination by the flash of a site. People can post that have x years in dogs, have actually titled dogs, won things, etc but when you go to actually search results, there is nothing .

Do your research.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Look at the pedigrees of the dogs at the club who have good drives, good nerves, are appropriately social and then start to figure out what you like...don't buy a dog coz the website is appealing - like Sue says, there are many out of date websites, many people do not use a fantastically prepared website to sell pups....a good working pup who has a proven extended family (siblings and parents!) should cost between $1500 - 2000 (plus vet certs/transport etc) in today's market, Kraftwerk is about $4000 now I think....and few of his pups go to people who are going to work at titling them....(go by reading trial results!!)...

Depending on the club, you should get some input from the TD as to where he has seen pups from that he likes as well 

Lee


----------

